# "The Train" Locomotives



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what types of locomotives were used in the 1964 movie "The Train" with Burt Lancaster? 

Dave Young 
Santa Fe, Texas


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Dave- 

Here are two links to discussions, and a third link to a site that has stills from the film. (You can paste the URLs.) 

I don't recognize the locomotives. 

They appear to be a prewar design and are almost certainly French (in my view) as the filming took place in outside of Paris in the late 1960s. 

cheers 

TUL 
'


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: "The Train" Locomotives*

Links? Links?


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the link to the train crash in the movie 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmsxtErEVrw 
Hope you can find out what engine it is. 
One of the comments on the film was that it had to be a French Loco since the film was done in France and during the war the action itself took place there. Hope this helps you Dave the "Coal" 
man.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave -- Use Coal on 05/09/2008 10:28 AM
Can anyone tell me what types of locomotives were used in the 1964 movie "The Train" with Burt Lancaster?" border=0> 
Dave Young 
Santa Fe, Texas




Steam


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

"Steam" is not exactly the answer I was looking for but, granted, it is a correct answer.


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

The trailer shows it to be loco "230 B 711", if I read it correctly. The SNCF 230B class is a 4-6-0, which is what the loco appears to be. 
http://orion.math.iastate.edu/jdhsmith/term/slfrsncf.htm has a list of SNCF steam locos and a little data on the 230B class. 
One of the movie sites notes a blooper in that some of the steam locos in the film are post WWII. 

Garrett


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: "The Train" Locomotives*

Looking at a still on the U tube just before the crash ..230B you can see two tail rods below the smokebox and out side cylinders as well so: a 4 cylinder compound,, the "Crampton" steam pipes to the outside High pressure cylinders are there[but look to be without casings. insulation is visible.] cab style and front window shades . 6wheel tender..and two reach rods to the independent high and low pressure valve gears, on the left hand side. most likely a "Est" 4-6-0 mixed traffic built 1901-1912 and in her very final days in 1964! 

The loco it hits is avery! old 0-6-0 dating from the 1880s outside cylinders and Stephenson gear as well..France and spain had these in numbers and some lasted a very long time, pottering about in yards.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a DVD copy of the movie. I will take a look to see if it has a copy of the trailer included. 

If I read the information in the chart correctly, the engine is the French version of the Prussian P8. Does anyone know if I read this chart correctly? 

Dave


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: "The Train" Locomotives*

Dave, 
The Prussian P8 was a 2 cylinder Simple designed by Garbe. the Est where 4 cylinder Compunds designed by Salomon, but designed for similar duties..two more diffrent designs would be hard to find! if the chart state that, then its an error.


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for explaining that the locos were compounds; that helps the SCNF table make more sense. 

Garrett


----------

